
Global Consent Manager: Firefox Extension for Managing GDPR Consent Dialogs - bromanko
http://www.globalconsentmanager.com/
======
troydavis
Suggestion: on the home page, tell me specifically what the extension does.
For example, does it augment GDPR popups with additional info? Record the
terms of the ones that I agree to? Simplify the process of declining optional
choices?

At least on a mobile device, I read the whole home page and still didn’t know
what would be different if I installed it.

If the behavior is complicated to describe, show me a 20-30 second screencast
of what I see with the extension.

Hope this helps!

